# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Njemačkoj

## ana123

Molim sve koje imaju bilo kakve informacije s stanjem u Njemčakoj da napišu...

Hvala cure

----------


## Jelena

Njemačka definitivno nije obećana zemlja za IVF, zbog relativno restriktivnog zakona. Malo se razlikuje Bavarska, gdje se malo liberalnije pristupa zamrzavanju embrija. Ipak, još uvijek su daleko liberalniji od trenutno važećeg zakona kod nas. Ja sam davno bila kod njih u postupku, nadam se da će ti se netko javiti tko tamo i sada živi. Nijemci odlaze u strane zemlje u IVF, Češka, Austrija, Belgija, Skandinavija ovisi što im je bliže. Mislim da i neke Krankenkasse pokrivaju troškove liječenja u inozemstvu, s obzirom da im se više isplati jer su zemlje s normalnim zakonima često uspješnije.

----------


## Jelena

Evo ti pregled zakona u zemljama s nekim ograničenjima:
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...vama&Itemid=96

----------


## ana123

hvala, moram pogledat onda to sa osiguranjima...

----------


## samosvoja

Pitaj sve sto te zanima,ne znam sta tebe konkretno zanima.Radila sam 10 icsija u Nemackoj.
Pozz

----------


## Sanja :)

> Pitaj sve sto te zanima,ne znam sta tebe konkretno zanima.Radila sam 10 icsija u Nemackoj.
> Pozz


Bokic,
Mene zanima da li si vodila trudnocu, i rodila u njemackoj? Buduci si u njemackoj radila ivf! 
Vidim da je sve uspjesno proslo!  :Smile: ! Bravooooo!

----------


## samosvoja

Da,i radila i rodila u Nemackoj.Nisam "apdejtovala" potpis ali samo da se zna,opet sam trudna,u 16. sam nedelji...
Pozz

----------


## Jelena

Ajme samosvoja, pa to je super vijest, ajde brzo mijenjaj potpis  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana123

zanime me za početak kolko to sve kosta i sta placa osiguranje?

----------


## ana123

Ja sam rodila u NJemačkoj, mrak je! Barem kod mene bilo. Pitaj sta te zanima!! Izaberi babicu što prije ako tu živiš!! One su svemoguće!

----------


## Sanja :)

Samosvoja bravoo cestitam! Neka trudnoca bude skolska  :Smile: ))))! 
Ja sam rodila drugu bebu u veljaci ali u hrvatskoj! Nazalost muz mi radi i zivi u njemackoj,ali nije prijavljen kao njemacki radnik,pa tako nisam mogla imati osiguranje preko njega  :Sad: ! "Oduvijek" me interesiralo kako to izgleda, tamo negdje drugdje gdje svi pricaju da je sve wauuu!! Pretpostavljam da je osim sto su dok.ljubazni sve je divno za bebicu!

----------


## Sanja :)

> Ja sam rodila u NJemačkoj, mrak je! Barem kod mene bilo. Pitaj sta te zanima!! Izaberi babicu što prije ako tu živiš!! One su svemoguće!



Ana, ma informativno me interesiralo! Cista radoznalost  :Smile: ! Da sam ikakao mogla rodila bih drugo u njemackoj ali to nazalost privatno previse kosta  :Sad: !

----------


## spodoba

@jelena
ma idu i ovdje na blastice i zamrzavanje blastica ako to pacijenti zele.

mozda sam ja bila pehista, ali kod mene monitoring kad sam bila u stimulaciji za IVF nije uopce bio dobar. ja to zovem lijecenje od oka  :cupakosu: 
nitko me nije gledao pred samu stimulaciju, stopericu za punkciju su odredjivali dva dana ispred -  dakle nitko me nije gledao na dan stoperice, a to nije dobro, pogotovo sto su mi folikli rasli nejednako. obzirom na te stvari nije ni cudo da je rezultat bio los. prvi put nije doslo do fertilizacije - vjerovatno je folikel po kome su odredjivali stopericu na dan punkcije bio prezreo, ovi drugi su bili nezreli jer su folikli dva dana pred stopericu bili 16mm, a ostali za trecinu manji. dakle tesko da su do punkcije dosegli zrelost. 
zato sam im i okrenula ledja i kod lucija u ZG je rezultat bio sasvim drugaciji, vjerujem dobrim dijelom jer je i monitoring bio drugaciji, ali naravno da veliku zaslugu ima i biolog. zadnji postpak je rezultirao i trudnocom, nazalost je zavrsilo sa spontanim.

ove dvije MPO klinike u DE u kojima sam bila su po meni ok za inseminacije, stimulacije + stoperica+ciljani odnosi. 
low responderi kao sto sam ja nisu jednostavna grupa pacijenanta i cini mi se da je to mnogima to much.

----------


## samosvoja

Ana 123,ako nisi privatno osigurana kostace te sve oko 2500 evra,2500 ce platititi krankenkasse(ovo vazi za icsi ).Ukoliko si privatno osigurana platice ti sve ,bez evra udela.
Lekove mozes da narucis ii Luksemburga kod Serghe Otha,jeftinije je
duplo .Ali prvo trazi dopust od krankenkase.
NEMOJ niposto da da ides na uniklinike,strasno su losi!!!!!!Bolje su ti privatne ordinacije.Javi mi u kom si delu Nemacke i nacu cu ti koja je dobra ordinacija i doktor.
Ako pricas nemacki imas dva super sajta,adrese ti mogu poslati na pn.
Sto se tice blastocista,reci cu ti samo da za novac sve se moze ,cak i u Nemackoj.Vecina biologa uzima lovu ispod teke,tako da mozes sve dobivene embrije da kultiviras do blastica.Sve je stvar dogovora.A i novca.Ako imas jos pitanja pitaj....

----------


## spodoba

> Ana 123,ako nisi privatno osigurana kostace te sve oko 2500 evra,2500 ce platititi krankenkasse(ovo vazi za icsi ).Ukoliko si privatno osigurana platice ti sve ,bez evra udela.
> Lekove mozes da narucis ii Luksemburga kod Serghe Otha,jeftinije je
> duplo .Ali prvo trazi dopust od krankenkase.
> NEMOJ niposto da da ides na uniklinike,strasno su losi!!!!!!Bolje su ti privatne ordinacije.Javi mi u kom si delu Nemacke i nacu cu ti koja je dobra ordinacija i doktor.
> Ako pricas nemacki imas dva super sajta,adrese ti mogu poslati na pn.
> Sto se tice blastocista,reci cu ti samo da za novac sve se moze ,cak i u Nemackoj.Vecina biologa uzima lovu ispod teke,tako da mozes sve dobivene embrije da kultiviras do blastica.Sve je stvar dogovora.A i novca.Ako imas jos pitanja pitaj....


samosvoja - u medjuvremenu ima dosta ordinacija koji se boje da im pacijenti ne idu van i na izricitu zelju pacijenta idu na blastice, cak i ako se radi vise od pet. kakvo placanje. naravno da ce doc uvijek preporuciti zamrzavanje 3dnevnih embrija i transferiranje trodnevnih, cak i u nekim slucajevima dvodnevnih.
jedna ordinacija u mjestu gdje zivim cak ima tu filozofiju da se uvijek ide na blastice - tipa ako ne prezive pet dana in vitro nece vjerovatno ni u maternici dobro zavrsiti.

a sto se tice lijekova. postoje i njemacke apoteke preko neta gdje se lijekovi mogu kupiti na recept, ali su lijekovi ipak iz inozemstva i nesto su jeftiniji nego u DE. posalje se recept, niej neki problem.

----------


## samosvoja

To za nemacke apoteke je istina ali su ti lekovi iz reimporta samo 20 posto jeftiniji,nisu njihovi apotekari glupi.Kod Serghe Otha,nadji njegovu stranicu mozes da ustedis od 40 do 50 posto.....Batali ti te njihove reimporte,to je sica.Imam listu lekova stranih apoteka sa cenama mogu da ti je posaljem ako to treba,razlike su ogromne.
Pa blastice svi rade ali mislim na placanje tipa ako ti bas nesto treba sto je u Nemackoj zabranjeno kao selekcija embriona 
,mozda nisam bila dovoljno jasna u svom postu.
pozz

----------


## tina_julija

Drage moje, ima li koja forumašica koja je u skorije vrijeme prolazila postupak da ju priupitam pitanje dva tri?  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

ja sam u 1/2013 ostvarila trudnocu..nadam se da nisam puno zaboravila..samo pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

odlično! prebacujem se u inbox..  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> odlično! prebacujem se u inbox..


ma moze i ovdje..tako dijelimo informacije onima koji ih trebaju  :Smile: 

ukratko, unazad godinu i kusur postoje krankenkassen koje preuzimaju i vise od 50% ili pak preuzimaju 4. put. kryo obicno placaju pacijenti..
punkcija se radi u narkozi, po dogovoru tj. na zelju pacijentice moze i bez.
lijekovi se obicno mogu nabaviti u apotekama do ordinacija, a moze i u drugim naravno, samo sto iz valja pokupiti par sati kasnije. dobro je pitati za reimport jer jedan te isti lijek npr menopur moze biti puno jeftiniji.
na koji dan se radi transfer - e tu svaka ordinacija ima svoju filozofiju. mnogi idu na transfer 3.dan. ordinacija u kojoj sam ja uspjela idu uvijek na peti dan, osim ako pacijent zeli drugacije.
moje su se u neuspjesnom postupku prestale razvijati drugi dan, a u uspjesnom smo isli na peti dan. s tim da su na treci dan bile tek petostanicne i to B kvalitete..sto i nije nesto, ali onda su do 4.dana postale morule i peti dan blastice. jedna (koja ce za dva tjedna navrsiti godinu  :Heart: ) je bila jako dobra, druga je bila s vise fragmentacije.
inace se obicno moze razgovarati i s biologom koji u tancine objasnjava razvoj i kvalitet embriona.

----------


## Andjelaaa

Dobar dan svima. Ja sam nova. Interesuje me , ima li kao da je skorije radio umjetnu oplodnju u Njemačkoj ?
Trebam pomoć . Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Andjelaaa

Ima li neko informacije kad je umjetna oplodnja u Njemačkoj u pitanju. Ja sam se doselila ovdje u decembru prošle godine i dosta se slabo snalazim trebam pomoć oko nekih stvari kad je umjetna oplodnja u pitanju?........

----------


## Andjelaaa

I

----------


## natasa12

Zdravo,znas li koliko kosta in vitro oplodnja u njemackoj,i da li postoje posebne ordinacije i gde

----------


## natasa12

Zdravo
,mene interesuje koliko kosta in vitro u njemackoj,da li se pravi u svakoj ordinaciji ili imaju posebne klinike i postupak svega...koja je cena

----------


## kaji

Draga natasa, mi smo placali sa ljekovima oko 2000 do 2500 i imas kinderwunsch prakse ili centre, znaci ne obicni ginekolog. Ako ste ozenjeni krankenkasse placa 3 postupka 50 % a neke cak i do 100%. Nazovi svoje osiguranje i pitaj. 
Ako te jos nesto zanima slobodno pitaj. Sretno

----------


## sladnik

Drage forumašice, da li je koja  trenutno u postupku? Ja sam trenutno  u stumulaciji za nas prvi ICSI u KIWU Darmstadt. Tu sam za sve informacije i međusobno jadanje!  :Smile: ))). Pozdrav i puno sreće svima! Kiss

----------


## Vanesa De

Pozdrav svima,

Zanima me dali ima netko ovdje da he bio u Münchenu na potpomignutoj?
Ja sam imala dva postupka u Hr u Petrovoj. Oba su bila uspjesna. Prvi je urodio trojkama koje su nazalost bile rodene prije vremena te su sve tri umrle zbog problema sa disanjem i plucima. U drugom postupku smo imali transfer 2 blastice i to je urodili jednom curicom koja je sada 7 god. U meduvremenu smo preselili u München i sada razmisljamo da pokusamo jos jednom. Medutim ne znam gdje i kuda bih krenula te koliko ce nas taj “sport“ kostati.

Hvala svima svaka info je dobro dosla  :Smile:

----------


## sladnik

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> Zanima me dali ima netko ovdje da he bio u Münchenu na potpomignutoj?
> Ja sam imala dva postupka u Hr u Petrovoj. Oba su bila uspjesna. Prvi je urodio trojkama koje su nazalost bile rodene prije vremena te su sve tri umrle zbog problema sa disanjem i plucima. U drugom postupku smo imali transfer 2 blastice i to je urodili jednom curicom koja je sada 7 god. U meduvremenu smo preselili u München i sada razmisljamo da pokusamo jos jednom. Medutim ne znam gdje i kuda bih krenula te koliko ce nas taj “sport“ kostati.
> 
> Hvala svima svaka info je dobro dosla


Hallo, 

Ja sam u Frankfurtu tako da ti ne mogu sa sigurnoscu reci za München ali nama je AOK preuzeo prva tri postupka u 100% iznosu. Kad sam prvi put ( prije godinu i pola) kontaktirala AOK u vezi preuzimanja troska, rekli su mi da individualno odlucuju o svakom paru - ako oboje radite i osigurani ste kod njih onda vecinom preuzimaju sve. Ipak, treba ti novca jer  50% odmah placa AOK, a ostalih 50% ti i onda saljes racune u AOK i oni ti naknadno vracaju taj novac. Najbolje odaberi neku kliniku specijaliziranu za Kinderwunsch ( suradjuju s Krankenkasse) nego gradsku kliniku.....ako se jos neceg sjetim, javim....

Sretno!

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> Zanima me dali ima netko ovdje da he bio u Münchenu na potpomignutoj?
> Ja sam imala dva postupka u Hr u Petrovoj. Oba su bila uspjesna. Prvi je urodio trojkama koje su nazalost bile rodene prije vremena te su sve tri umrle zbog problema sa disanjem i plucima. U drugom postupku smo imali transfer 2 blastice i to je urodili jednom curicom koja je sada 7 god. U meduvremenu smo preselili u München i sada razmisljamo da pokusamo jos jednom. Medutim ne znam gdje i kuda bih krenula te koliko ce nas taj “sport“ kostati.
> 
> Hvala svima svaka info je dobro dosla


Vanesa ima na Pasingu "Krusmannklinik" pa se malo informiraj. Nadam se da ce ti se jos netko javiti.

Krankenkassa ce ti svakako platit bar pola postupka.
Evo sladnik ti je vec i dala neke info.

----------


## Kadauna

> bnm, nbvtfxxftgveć je davno Jelena napisala da Njemačka baš i nije "obećana" zemlja što se tiče IVF-a i iskreno znam puno njih koji su dolazili iz takvih zemalja (Švicarska do nedavno bila slična Njemačkoj, Austrija bila slična, u mešuvremenu obje liberalnije i modernije) u HR na postupke dok su na godišnjem. 
Razlog je jednostavan, imaju loš zakon koji se nažalost e direktno odražava na uspješnost pa tako Njemačka i nije pri vrhu uspješnosti u IVF-u, zakon im npr. nalaže oplodnju samo onog broja jajnih stanica koji bi vratili u maternicu u jednom ciklusu, pa se tako još uvijek često vidi oplodnja samo 3 j.s. ili se oplode sve dobivene jajne stanice ali u pokušaju da zaobiđu zabranu zamrzavanja embrija/zametaka - ide se na zamrzavanje takih oplođenih jajnih stanica u fazi 
es unternimmt, mehr Eizellen einer Frau zu befruchten, als ihr innerhalb eines Zyklus übertragen werden sollen,

----------


## Kadauna

> već je davno Jelena napisala da Njemačka ba&scaron; i nije &quot;obećana&quot; zemlja &scaron;to se tiče IVF-a i iskreno znam puno njih koji su dolazili iz takvih zemalja (&Scaron;vicarska do nedavno bila slična Njemačkoj, Austrija bila slična, u me&scaron;uvremenu obje liberalnije i modernije) u HR na postupke dok su na godi&scaron;njem. Razlog je jednostavan, imaju lo&scaron; zakon koji se nažalost e direktno odražava na uspje&scaron;nost pa tako Njemačka i nije pri vrhu uspje&scaron;nosti u IVF-u, zakon im npr. nalaže oplodnju samo onog broja jajnih stanica koji bi vratili u maternicu u jednom ciklusu, pa se tako jo&scaron; uvijek često vidi oplodnja samo 3 j.s. ili se oplode sve dobivene jajne stanice ali u poku&scaron;aju da zaobiđu zabranu zamrzavanja embrija/zametaka - ide se na zamrzavanje takih oplođenih jajnih stanica u fazi es unternimmt, mehr Eizellen einer Frau zu befruchten, als ihr innerhalb eines Zyklus &uuml;bertragen werden sollen,


     ide se na zamrzavanje takvih oplođenih jajnih stanica u  ranoj pronucleus fazi, što je opet direktno povezano sa smanjenom uspješnosti. Njemačka valjda ima najopširniji registar za MPO postupke, koji je dostupan online: http://www.deutsches-ivf-register.de...rbuch2016e.pdf evo na engleskom, kome se da čitati. 

Uglavnom, možda da razmislite o liječenju i izvan Deutschlanda.......  sretno!

----------


## sladnik

Ja sam trenutno u postupku i sa ovim navedenim se  ne mogu slozit. Naime, postoji mogucnost odstupanja od pokrajine do pokrajine ( ja govorim iskljucivo za Hessen)......procitala sam jako puno i Hr i De foruma i mogu rec da je sve manje vise isto.....dat cu moj primjer: Punkcija 12 zrelih jajnih stanica, 8 se oplodilo ali jedan se odmah prestao razvijat 2 dan. 7 se kultivira do 5 dana, 1 ili 2 se vracaju ( ovisi o mojoj zelji) ostalo se zamrzava ( ako uspiju do 5 dana, naravno).....to je samo ukratko.....

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Moja sestricna je bila u klinici koju sam navela.
Dva postupka, dva ET-a i dvoje prkrasne djecice.

I da...kako je sladnik napisala da ovisi od pokrajine do pokrajine.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam trenutno u postupku i sa ovim navedenim se  ne mogu slozit. Naime, postoji mogucnost odstupanja od pokrajine do pokrajine ( ja govorim iskljucivo za Hessen)......procitala sam jako puno i Hr i De foruma i mogu rec da je sve manje vise isto.....dat cu moj primjer: Punkcija 12 zrelih jajnih stanica, 8 se oplodilo ali jedan se odmah prestao razvijat 2 dan. 7 se kultivira do 5 dana, 1 ili 2 se vracaju ( ovisi o mojoj zelji) ostalo se zamrzava ( ako uspiju do 5 dana, naravno).....to je samo ukratko.....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


onda krše zakon, što je čak i ok u tvom slučaju, u slučaju čak svih pacijenata ali rijetko to rade.... , ne bi bilo prvi put, no njemački je zakon tu vrlo jasan i kao niti jedan  drugi - vrlo eksplicitan. Koliko su tebi onda zarmznuli blastocista sladnik i koliko su ti vratili?

I nije to od pokrajine do pokrajine drugačije, nego možda od centra do centra. Njemački su rezultati i nisu neki (ali kao što rekoh, to je rezultat lošeg zakona i tako lošije prakse nego npr u Velikoj Britaniji ili Švedskoj):
http://www.deutsches-ivf-register.de...rbuch2016e.pdf stranica broj 9, za godinu 2015:
od sveukupno 73.286  ciklusa započeta (stimulacija jajnika) oni imaju 18.083 kliničkih trudnoća (što je 24,67%) a od toga tek 13.239 poroda, što je live birth rate od 18,06% što i nije europski vrh, s tim da im je postotak blizanaca i trojčeka prek 22%. 

Defitinitivno dva pokazatelja koja im ne idu baš u prilog i ne govore baš o nekoj uspješnosti. SLadnik, koje su ti godine i koja vam je dijagnoza? 


I Libra ovo što si navela slučaj sestrične, pa znam i ja pacijenticu koja iz jedne stimulacije ima jednu biokemijsku trudnoću, pa iz istog tog postupka jedan FET - živorođeno dijete, još jedan FET i drugo živorođeno dijete, pa zbog toga ne smatram nužno da je ta bolnica dobra ili nešto ekstra uspješna. 

Kao što rekoh, Njemačka baš i nije neka zemlja u koju se stranci upute na IVF, upravo zbog postojećih restrikcija i ipak zbog lošije uspješnosti nego npr. u Španjolskoj ili Velikoj Britaniji.  Na stranu ipak da je tamo ipak 20ak tisuća poroda iz IVF postupaka.

----------


## Libra

Joj Kadauna samo sam htjela navesti primjer iz klinike za koju znam stvari iz prve ruke...
Niti sam rekla da je ta klinika dobra ili nesto ekstra uspjesna.
Ja osobno se nevodim statistikama i ne zanimaju me.
Po tome nikada ne bih birala kliniku.
Onda kod nas u hr nitko ne bi isao na ivf postupke kad bi gledali statistiku.

Ima njemacka i dosta svojih pacijenata za obavljati ivf postupke. Samo ruzno je da se odmah na prvu blati zemlja...to je najlakse.
Je napisala je Jelena...onaj tko cita procitao je.

Zene zive u njemackoj i to im je sad opcija da idu u njemackoj u postupke. Mozda i jedina opcija zbog posla i vremena pa ne treba odmah nabijati na nos da to nije obecana zemlja.

----------


## Jelena

> Ja osobno se nevodim statistikama i ne zanimaju me.
> Po tome nikada ne bih birala kliniku.
> Onda kod nas u hr nitko ne bi isao na ivf postupke kad bi gledali statistiku.
> 
> Ima njemacka i dosta svojih pacijenata za obavljati ivf postupke. Samo ruzno je da se odmah na prvu blati zemlja...to je najlakse.
> Je napisala je Jelena...onaj tko cita procitao je.
> 
> Zene zive u njemackoj i to im je sad opcija da idu u njemackoj u postupke. Mozda i jedina opcija zbog posla i vremena pa ne treba odmah nabijati na nos da to nije obecana zemlja.


Ja to ne vidim kao blaćenje Njemačke, nego razmatranje drugih opcija. A isto - mislim da nikako nije za zanemariti statistike. Nije to medicinski kikiriki što se uzima u IVF-u. Naravno da ako nemaš novaca, nemaš vremena, nemaš... ne ideš u druge zemlje. Kad sam ja išla u IVF u Njemačkoj cca 2004., više ni ne znam, nije bio tako informiran forum, niti sam ja znala detalje. Inače bih sigurno otišla u Sloveniju na liječenje. Ja sam živjela usred Njemačke, pa mi nijedna granica nije bila blizu. Iz Frankfurta bih razmotrila Belgiju, sigurno. Meni je 50% bilo pokriveno.

Možda bi Krankenkasse pokrila i trošak izvan zemlje, to ne znam, ali kad bi bilo jeftinije nego u Njemačkoj (a Slovenija to sigurno je, kao i Češka), onda me ne bi čudilo da se može dogovoriti.

----------


## LaraLana

Ostalo mi je u sjecanju, moja terminusa iz prve trudnoce forumasica *Ledemo ( Darmstadt ).*
Sladnik mozda se javi ledemo pa razmjenite iskustva.
Islo joj je dosta js u oplodnju (pcos), imala je i fet al sad ne bi znala tocno dal je iz fet-a trudnoca.
Blastice su bile u pitanju jer se dobro sjecam da je na 9 dnt vadila betu.

Pomalo je vec dosadno ovo sa statistikom....i ja ne pridodajem tome ama bas nikakvu pozornost.
I stalno se nesto pominje losa statistika i za hr. pa zene idu.....sto ce. Nemaju puno izbora a u nesto mora i da se vjeruje.
Ne znam kakva je....ni ja se nisam vodila nikakvim statistikama kad sam birala kliniku u kojoj cu raditi ivf.

Znam samo da ja evo cekam drugo djete hvala bogu.
A kad sam dosla tu na forum napisati svoje nalaze hormona bile su svakakve reakcije i spominjanje statistike i odbijanje pacijentica s visokim FSH.
Oni koji bi me odbili u biti bi se bojali.....bas iz tog razloga jer bi im rusila tu statistiku koja se stalno spominje.
I zato neizmjerno hvala mom doktoru koji nije ni trepnu na to a onima koji se vode samo tom statiskom cu reci da sam nadmudrila tu njihovu statistiku.

----------


## sladnik

Drage moje, 

Ja sam 34 g, moj M 38. Ja ok , M - kriptozoospermia ( zamrznuto prije 4 mj 4 spermica, na dan punkcije nadjeno jos par - uspjeli su oplodit 8 stanica)......

Transfer je danas popodne pa cu vam onda znat reci koliko je vraceno i dali je event. sto zamrznuto... ( nadam se da ce bit i za vratit i za zamrznut).....drzite fige![emoji3]

Sto se tice statistike, nisam se previse vodila za tim ali sam odabrala kliniku koju je vecina zena preporucila, a i moj gin mi ju je isto tako sugerirao. 

Po onome sto sam do sad iskusila ne bih Njemacku svrstala u gore ili bolje zemlje. Sad imam financirana tri pokusaja od starane zdravstvenog osiguranja i namjeravam ih iskoristit u mojoj klinici pa sta bude....nadam se da cemo uspjet. Ako ne, onda cemo razmisljat sta dalje! ....

Poruke mi kasne jer sam nova, al svejedno veceras pisem novosti! 

Pozz[emoji8]



Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja to ne vidim kao blaćenje Njemačke, nego razmatranje drugih opcija. A isto - mislim da nikako nije za zanemariti statistike. Nije to medicinski kikiriki što se uzima u IVF-u. Naravno da ako nemaš novaca, nemaš vremena, nemaš... ne ideš u druge zemlje. Kad sam ja išla u IVF u Njemačkoj cca 2004., više ni ne znam, nije bio tako informiran forum, niti sam ja znala detalje. Inače bih sigurno otišla u Sloveniju na liječenje. Ja sam živjela usred Njemačke, pa mi nijedna granica nije bila blizu. Iz Frankfurta bih razmotrila Belgiju, sigurno. Meni je 50% bilo pokriveno.
> 
> Možda bi Krankenkasse pokrila i trošak izvan zemlje, to ne znam, ali kad bi bilo jeftinije nego u Njemačkoj (a Slovenija to sigurno je, kao i Češka), onda me ne bi čudilo da se može dogovoriti.


ne preuzima Krankenkasse postupke IVFa izvan zemlje, osim ako se i u inozemstvu u takvom postupku drže famoznog Gesetz zum Schutz von Embryonen (zakon o zaštiti zametaka), nevjerojatno ustvari kako se zove zakon koji bi neplodnim osobama trebao pomoći, Zakon za zaštitu zametaka!?

Libra, LaraLana vi niste od statistika, ja jesam, to je i ok, ja bih voljela da je meni netko 2009. godine rekao da itekako jeste bitno da lijčenik koji nas vodi kroz postupke ima već nekog iskustva, ali sam išla kod onog koji je imao manju gužvu i manju listu čekanja i zeznula se. 

Znam da je mnogima Njemačka postala nova država i trenutno možda jedina opcija za liječenje neplodnosti,  ali Njemačka nažalost što se tiče IVFa uopće nije napredna i iza toga stojim.  Pa ako se zalomi jedan neuspješan postupak, pa drugi, prije nego što plaćate 50% ili 2500 EUR za treći postupak, razmislite o mogućim drugim opcijama kao što su Češka, Slovenija, Španjolska,  pa i Hrvatska -bar privatni sektor. 

Sretno sladnik danas za transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sladnik

Hallo, cureke....

Evo da se javim....transfer sam imala kasno popodne u ponedjeljak, vracene su mi dvije blastice. Ostatak se prestao razvijat nakon 3 dana pa nismo imali nista za kryo.....Sad cekamo[emoji3]

Sam transfer je bio boooolan, totalno sam ostala u soku, a dr kaze da je zbog toga sto moj cerviks ima neki cudan polazaj pa je malo teze doc kateterom do maternice...

Sad uzivam u cinjenici da sam trudna....dok se ne dokaze suprotno

----------


## Jelena

sladnik, sretno!

----------


## Jelena

> Libra, LaraLana vi niste od statistika, ja jesam, to je i ok, ja bih voljela da je meni netko 2009. godine rekao da itekako jeste bitno da lijčenik koji nas vodi kroz postupke ima već nekog iskustva, ali sam išla kod onog koji je imao manju gužvu i manju listu čekanja i zeznula se.


 :Smile:  I onda netko pozna tebe i kaže da je baš bitno gledat statistike ili pozna mene gdje se vidi kako nije bitno znati statistike i zaključi na temelju - "poznam ja jednu..."  :Smile: 

I da sam ja s 30 znala statistike, život bi mi vjerojatno bio drugačiji.

Al eto, takvi smo, kakvi smo. Meni je bitno i da li se model auta kojeg kupujem kvari. Kad bih mogla birati, upisala bih djecu u školu koja statistički ima bolje rezultate od neke druge, išla bih na operaciju srca kod kardio-kirurga koji ima manje pogrešaka. Ako ne mogu birati radim najbolje što mi prilike omogućavaju i držim si fige da uđem u ljepši dio statistike.

----------


## Jelena

I dok sam s IVF-om svima pokvarila statistike, s posvajanjem sam svijetli primjer  :Very Happy: 
Al mi ne pada na pamet solit pamet da je zato što sam bila izrazito neuspješna u IVF-u, a u posvajanju izrazito uspješna, posvajanje bolji ili manje stresan način osnivanja obitelji. Iz Nazorove je lani posvojeno valjda jedno dijete (ne naše).

Odoh ja u drugu temu. Poanta - daj sve od sebe i uživaj u životu kakav god ispao. Bitno da si nemaš što prigovarati. Ja si ne predbacujem neinformiranost, sve je to splet okolnosti bio. Dala sam sve od sebe. I imam svoju srećicu doma. A da nemam, isto bih znala kako si ispuniti život.

----------


## Lili75

*sladnik*,

i sama sam imala jako bolne transfere, upala u tih 1% koji imaju grlić neuobičajenog oblika. 
Držim ti fige!

za informaciju, problem je u kateteru koji je obično u drž.bolnicama od tog tvrdog nesavitljivog materijala i ne prilagođava se "vanstandardnom" obliku grlića kao npr. u privatnim poliklinikama (zaboravial sam ime materijala od kojeg je tamo možda silikon :Confused: ) . Ti drugi kateteri puno lakše prođu do maternice u slučajevima kao što smo ti i ja.

Ovo državna vs. privatna pričam za slučajeve u RH.

----------


## sladnik

Drage curke dobro je sto iznosimo razlicita misljenja i iskustva....tako ucimo i snalazimo se u ovim bespucima potpomognute oplodnje! 
Hvala Kadauna, Jelena na podrsci....[emoji8]
Lili75 komicno je bilo to sto je zena prije mene izasla sva savijena i izbezumljena, a ja komentiram s muzem...: sta je ovoj, pa to ne boli! ....kad ono za pola sata meni oci ispadose od muke...[emoji23]. Nisam znala dal da placem ili da se smijem.
Budjenje iz anastezije nakon punkcije je bila komedija za sebe.....soba za oporavak puna, a ja u isto vrijeme placem i smijem se i pricam svasta ( pola na Hr, pola na dojc). Uglavnom, zabavila sam sve zene, muzeve, sestre i doktore....
Sta ce sve bit dok ne ostanem trudna, samo Bog zna[emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Kadauna

Jelena  :Heart: 

sladnik sretno s ove dvije blaste ~~~~~~~~ kazu li Vam nesto o kvaliteti blastica?

----------


## sladnik

Rekli su mi samo da su jako dobre ( nisu mi rekli one standardne oznske kvalitete) te da je uz njih ( od onih 5 ) jedna morula ali jako losa i da nema smisla da ju zaledjuju jer nece prezivjet. 
Danas sam vec imala ultrazvuk i kazu da sve izgleda jako dobro. U protokolu mi stoji vec u ponedjeljak vadjenje bete, a meni se sve to cini jako brzo ( iako me veseli, manje  dana za razbijanje glave). Inace sam primjetila na njemackim forumima da sve klinike ranije vade betu i da su vrijednost male ( manje od 100), dok se kod nas vadi kasnije i djeluje mi sigurnije!?

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja znam jednu curu koja je išla u Njemačku, i tamo je svaki puta betu nakon blastica vadila 5.dan nakon transfera.
Ja sam od istog dana radila testove (i bili su pozitivni već), pa mi se sviđa to rano vađenje.

----------


## Kadauna

> Rekli su mi samo da su jako dobre ( nisu mi rekli one standardne oznske kvalitete) te da je uz njih ( od onih 5 ) jedna morula ali jako losa i da nema smisla da ju zaledjuju jer nece prezivjet. 
> Danas sam vec imala ultrazvuk i kazu da sve izgleda jako dobro. U protokolu mi stoji vec u ponedjeljak vadjenje bete, a meni se sve to cini jako brzo ( iako me veseli, manje  dana za razbijanje glave). Inace sam primjetila na njemackim forumima da sve klinike ranije vade betu i da su vrijednost male ( manje od 100), dok se kod nas vadi kasnije i djeluje mi sigurnije!?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


pa da, ja sam ok s tim pristupom, čemu kljukati s lijekovima kad nema trudnoće? sretno sladnik, javi nam u ponedjeljak rezultat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sladnik

Evo curke da se javim,
Moja beta je 0.....nismo uspjeli ovaj put. 
Pocela sam krvarit i prije nego sam trebala vadit krv. Uglavnom, sad pauza 2 mj pa u nove borbe! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Sladnik, zao mi je. Sad polako prodji kroz sve emocije i skupa hrabro dalje <3

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo curke da se javim,
> Moja beta je 0.....nismo uspjeli ovaj put. 
> Pocela sam krvarit i prije nego sam trebala vadit krv. Uglavnom, sad pauza 2 mj pa u nove borbe! 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk



 :Sad:  joj baš mi je žao jako, sad došla na forum da vidim kako si i kako je prošlo... odtugovati ako trebaš, isplakati se i u nove borbe kako si pisala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## krunosanja37@gmail.com

Haloo i ja sam također u darmstatu

----------


## sladnik

Ej curke, hvala vam na podrsci! Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, stisnule me obaveze na poslu. Nadam se da ste vi sve dobro i da vam sve ide po planu[emoji3][emoji8]
Krunokristina dobro dosla! Kakvo je tvoje iskustvo s Darmstadtom?

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sladnik

Krunosanja[emoji3]....pardon![emoji8]

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Dani881

Vidim da si i ti u Frankfurtu kao i ja.Imam par pitanja,mozda na neka znas odgovor.Naime,imam 37 god.Uskoro ocekujem radnu vizu(do sad sam na crno radila).Nisam udata niti planiram biti,ali me zanima umjetna oplodnja s obzirom da bi prirodno svakako tesko ostala trudna jer sam operisala jajovode.Da li znas jel uopste moguce to izvesti ovdje s obzirom na godine,bracni status i to da cu biti na vizi.Zahvalna sam na svakom objasnjenju

----------


## Jelena

> Vidim da si i ti u Frankfurtu kao i ja.Imam par pitanja,mozda na neka znas odgovor.Naime,imam 37 god.Uskoro ocekujem radnu vizu(do sad sam na crno radila).Nisam udata niti planiram biti,ali me zanima umjetna oplodnja s obzirom da bi prirodno svakako tesko ostala trudna jer sam operisala jajovode.Da li znas jel uopste moguce to izvesti ovdje s obzirom na godine,bracni status i to da cu biti na vizi.Zahvalna sam na svakom objasnjenju


Ako imaš njemačko zdravstveno osiguranje, možeš ići preko zdravstvenog, onoliko koliko ti pokriva (meni je pokrivalo 50%). Ako nemaš zdravstveno, možeš platiti punu cijenu. Kadauna će vjerojatno znati ima li u njihovom zakonu dobna granica za postupke.
S time da je meni puna cijena u Mariboru bila niža nego preko zdravstvenog (TK). A statistike u Sloveniji su bolje, nego u Njemačkoj, pogotovo u Mariboru.

----------


## Jelena

Koliko se ja sjećam, moraš imati partnera. Ne morate biti vjenčani. Ali iste će Kadauna znati  :Smile: 
Ali ima ti vjerojatno u većini Kinderwunsch klinika neka brošura u kojoj ti je pojednostavljeno objašnjen važeći zakon.

----------


## sladnik

Danni881, sto se tice godina znam da krankenkasse uzima u obzir zene do 40 godina, za ostalo nisam sigurna. Ne zelim ti dati krivu informaciju. Ako zakonski postoji mogucnost umjetne oplodnje za samce,  onda do tvoje 40 godine postoji velika mogucnost da ti zdravstvo nesto sufinancira (s obzirom na tvoju dijagnozu).

Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sandatomo

dobar dan! i ja se evo ukljucujem..da podjelim i ja moje iskustvo, a na kraju svega cu trebati malu pomoc....
zivim u njemackoj vec 4 godine(mindelheim)
suprug i ja isli smo vec u jednu kliniku na ivf, u stimulaciji sam dobivala previse hormona sto preko tableta a kasnije i inekcija te sam tako nakon punkcije(17 komada) dobila i hiperstimulaciju jajnika.
od tih 17 komada na kraju je ostalo samo 8 koji su zamrznuti 4-ti dan. nakon sto su mi se jajnici oporavili za prvi pokusaj su odmrznuta 4 embriona, no samo jedan je prezivio za transfer, nazalost nista od trudnoce. za drugi pokusaj nije prezivio nii jedan.
sada smo bili u ceskoj u klinici, pazili su koliko mi hormona daju te nisam dobila hiperstimulaciju. no ovoga puta su mi na punkciji folikula(na kraju njih 13, 11 prezivilo, 8 oplodeno) ostetili neku membranu izmedu te sam pocela krvariti. nastavilo se unutarnje krvarenje, prosirilo se u trbusnu spljinu, iz klinike sam odvezena u bolnicu gdje sam imala laparoskosku operaciju i sve je dobro zavrsilo. kako moj suprug ima uz dijagnozu i translokaciju kromosoma trazili smo genetske pretrage embrija sto je u ceskoj dozvoljeno...dva su uspjela doci do blastociste, jedan 5-ti dan, drugi 6-ti i javljeno nam je da je ovaj star 6 dana zdrav za transfer. samo orjentacijski, danas je 4.3, imamo transfer 11.3

sad bi me nakon toga zanimalo, jer dosad nisam jos taj podatak nasla, ako se beta vadi nakon dva tjedna, kada je potvrdena trudnoca? i je li to rizicna trudnoca? da i moram jos raditi ili o cemu to ovisi od kada mi je priznato? neznam kako to funkcionira u njemackoj jer kako dosad nismo jos imali uspjeha, bili smo neko vrijeme i odustali od trazenja daljnjih info..

hvala unaprijed i lijepi pozdrav svima!

----------

